

For Entrepreneurs, Every Day is Game Day - hellacious
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/cs/2009/09/when_youre_an_entrepreneur_eve.html

======
nuweborder
In response to "Learn to Relish the Door Slam", a setback is a setup for a
comeback. Keep plugging at your entreprenurial dreams, and you will get there.
Use those door slams as a learning experience. Each time someone says NO,
implement their advice, and submit again.

